# MS Carnival Triumph Arrested in Texas



## Alistair94 (Jan 16, 2006)

in relation to a $10 million lawsuit by family of deceased German in Concordia tragedy. http://www.businessweek.com/news/20...-1-billion-reais-for-rio-facility-estado-says


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

I guess that this must be a peculiarity of US civil Law whereby:

The family of a German who died on a US owned, Italian flagged ship in Italian waters file a lawsuit in Galveston against a company with a head office in Miami.
Is that complicated or what?

A separate class action has been filed by one Gary Lobaton, on 26th January, at Illinois Northern District Court. - I don't suppose many Carnival ships call at Chicago.


----------



## Supergoods (Nov 25, 2007)

It is very easy for an ambulance (or hearse) chaser to get a ship arrested.

We were arrested a couple of times as security for a lawsuit against a completely different company, we both had the word Maritime in our company names.

It costs money just to get the ship realeased which is why P & I calls get so high.

Ian


----------



## Mad Landsman (Dec 1, 2005)

At this point it may be worthy of note that the Mayor Giglio, Sergio Ortelli, has gone on record as saying words to the effect of: "Talking about financial compensation at this stage, even when we are dead and missing to be recovered, would be disrespectful towards them."


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK (Mar 27, 2012)

since when have lawyers had respect for anything other than their fees??


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

DAVID ALCOCK said:


> since when have lawyers had respect for anything other than their fees??


Shakespeare was right...'first thing we do is kill all the lawyers'.


----------



## Supergoods (Nov 25, 2007)

It seems that legal people here think that the arresting of the ship shouldn't have happened until after a judgement, so probably should not have succeded. The ship was released in time to sail 30 minutes late, but some very p****d off passengers interviewed on TV had strong words for the lawyer who did this and involved 2700 passengers risking loss of their cruise.
It seems that if Carnival had had an agent for service in Galveston, then it could not have happened in the first place so I will expect some brass plates going up shortly in town to prevent this happening again.
It seems the ambulance chaser who is in Mississippi is trying to get a more plaintif friendly court than the federal court in Miami where Carnival is located.
For once I agree with James.
Ian


----------



## jamesgpobog (Feb 18, 2012)

> For once I agree with James.


(Thumb)(Pint)


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK (Mar 27, 2012)

Perhaps if the lawyer had to explain to the pax why he was trying to destroy their holiday his REPLACEMENT may have second thoughts!!


----------



## Supergoods (Nov 25, 2007)

DAVID ALCOCK said:


> Perhaps if the lawyer had to explain to the pax why he was trying to destroy their holiday his REPLACEMENT may have second thoughts!!


David, surely you are not suggesting they use the nearest yard arm for a practical purpose.

Ian


----------



## DAVID ALCOCK (Mar 27, 2012)

Would i suggest something like that but on a Norway cruise on Canberra the captain was looking forward to replacing the top mast and yard,as the comedian had been refering to our 3 captains
Captain CARR - SPEAKING - AGAIN !!!


----------

